# Kubota L2250 won't turn over



## How Green was My Valley

Hello,

I have an old 2250 that has been nothing but good since I got it. My son was cutting hay with it today when it simply stopped in the field. The starter just clicked, even with a jump. When I bought it, the guy threw in an extra starter, so I figured the old one was was wearing out. I changed the starter but still have the same problem. When you turn the key there is no sound, but when you release the key there is a 'thunk.' It's not like a solenoid problem where you get the thunk when you turn the key. Anyone have any words of wisdom?


----------



## sixbales

Howdy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Engine stopped and won't turn over. Maybe the engine seized up? See if you can move the crankshaft pulley pushing on the belt and turning the fan blades.


----------



## How Green was My Valley

Fortunately no, the engine is still good. I called the local Orange Man and he told me all sorts of things to check -- none of which I could find on my real tractor! This afternoon my son suggested I reinstall the original starter, which I did. I also cleaned as many connections as I could get to. We now have a tractor that runs again! Go figure.

But here's another problem to chew on: when the tractor runs for a while, and then dies or gets shut off, it is almost impossible to start. Lots of times we have to leave it for 30 minutes or an hour before it will restart. Any suggestions?


----------



## sixbales

That phenomena is usually associated with a plugged fuel filter, or other obstruction in the fuel system. First thing to check is the fuel tank cap vent. A plugged cap vent will allow the engine to run for a while till a vacuum builds up in the tank and fuel no longer flows. Then it has to sit for some time till the vacuum subsides enough to allow the tractor to run again.....for a while till the vacuum build up again. Unfortunately, other obstructions have the same symptoms.

Check that you have a good steady fuel flow that doesn't subside at the inlet to the filter (into a clean bucket).

Are there any fuel screens in the system? In the tank, or inlet to the fuel pump, or in the top of the sediment bowl? 

I once had an obstruction in the fuel line from the tank to the filter (gravity flow). Looked like wadded-up cobweb.


----------



## willys55

dude, I dont want to rock your boat, but I will....that "thunk" is your starter drive dropping back into the starter and you just stated that you have to let it sit for half an hour or more when it is hot to restart it again...previous owner gave you the other starter because this problem was on going and he knew it and thought as you do that the starter was weak...these starters are high torque worm gear drive, if the starter locks into the flywheel and the engine does not begin to move , then it is the engine that is a fault. When you first got the tractor from him, did you change all the fluids? what color was that oil? smell? you need to get a bar on that engine and see if it is "stuck". you said 
" Fortunately no, the engine is still good" did you say that because an hour later it starts?


----------



## rhino

And while you are checking every thing, make sure the radiator is free of hay seed. even look to see that you can see the engine looking threw the fins of the radiator.


----------



## How Green was My Valley

No, I guess I'm not being clear. When I say the hot engine won't start, it's not the starter that won't go, it's the engine that won't catch. This is some sort of vapor lock problem as far as I can tell. The fluids were ok when I got it (nothing black and gunky), but I can work downstream from the fuel tank to see if there is any obstruction.


----------



## willys55

so the engine is spinning at the correct speed?


----------



## How Green was My Valley

That's right: spinning, not starting. It almost catches, but mostly just spins. Let it sit for an hour or so and it will start right up. Very inconvenient.


----------



## willys55

OK, so we are dealing with a fuel supply problem. Perhaps the fuel shut off solenoid is failing, getting hot and then shutting off fuel supply.


----------



## How Green was My Valley

Now THAT'S something new to me! Is there any way to test it, or do you simply replace it?


----------



## BigT

Do you have a manual kill rod that you pull to shut the engine down? Or does it shut down with the key switch?

If it shuts down with the key switch, then you have a fuel shut-off solenoid, at the injection pump. These are often the problem when you are not getting fuel.


----------



## How Green was My Valley

Well rats! I have the manual kill rod. Any other suggestions?


----------



## rhino

To check the fuel shut off solenoid, first make sure tractor is out of gear. Standing next to the engine on the right. Turn the key switch to on, do not try to start engine you should see the red dash lights . Watching the fuel shut off turn the key switch off. You should see the solenoid move the lever, wait 5 seconds and the solenoid should move back to where it first was. If this happens that works just fine.
You say that it takes about 30 minutes before it will restart after it quits. When it does quit is there any fuel in the fuel filter bowl? If it is low try this slowly loosen the fuel tank cap and listen for air being suck in, if you hear air leave it loose and wait the 30 minutes to let fuel to be sucked back threw the system. after it starts see if that was the problem.
Now if that was not it, you might have a plugged tank or fuel line. Bugs love the taste of diesel fuel and will get into fuel jugs and storage tanks. You would be surprised on how many bugs I have removed from systems. Start with the fuel line going from fuel tank to filter, pull the line off the filter from the tank. You should have a full flow, if not remove tanks fuel cap and blow air in forcing fuel back into tank. You should hear it bubble in tank, and if there was some thing there and it was pushed back into tank you should have full flow. You will need it have tank cleaned.
Hook line back to filter and then remove line on the other side of filter to make sure you have good flow threw it, if you don't have flow you will have to remove filter housing to make sure it is clean of debris and replace filter. Then check the other end of that line. After you get good flow to the injector pump bleed out injectors and you should be good to go. Hope this Helps


----------



## rhino

How Green was My Valley said:


> Well rats! I have the manual kill rod. Any other suggestions?


If you only the manual kill rod that's just fine forget the first part of my post


----------



## Dutchy

So...Green, did you find the problem? Dirty fuel filter?
Dutchy


----------

